# Resin Hardhats



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I know the ironworkers like them, but I'm not sure why, other than tradition. Might have something to do with superior resistance to the welding and cutting sparks. A piece of hot slag would melt through or into a plastic hard hat. Probably wouldn't do anything to one of those fiber resin hard hats.


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

looked em up. seem to be about 3 times more expensive than plastic.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Ya, mine cost me about $80.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Ya, mine cost me about $80.


It'll cost you a lot more if OSHA finds stickers on yours like that in the photo. :yes:


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

??????


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Like mine and everyone elses in every other trade .


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

480sparky said:


> It'll cost you a lot more if OSHA finds stickers on yours like that in the photo. :yes:


Huh? I know that spray painting is considered to have deleterious effects on hard hats, but I think stickers are fine. What makes you think they're a problem with OSHA? Not saying it's not, but I'm truly curious now...


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

ive heard that before, something about the adhesive breaking down the integrity of the plastic. No one seems to give a ****e though?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> ive heard that before, something about the adhesive breaking down the integrity of the plastic. No one seems to give a **** though?


No, it makes inspecting the hard hat for cracks more difficult. Any minor crack destroys the integrity of the unit, and is should be replaced.

I know.... I've been written up for it.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Check it from the inside?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Check it from the inside?


"Not all cracks go all the way through."


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Where you fined Sparky?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Where you fined Sparky?


No, just written up as a warning.


----------



## Jeff000 (Jun 18, 2008)

What I want to know is where you got that clip for your pencil? 

The whole sticker thing is stupid, everyone has stickers, hell any mid to large sized project gives you a sticker to prove you have had the safety orientation. 
But if the whole hat is covered I have seen guys writen up, but just a couple is normally overlooked. 

One thing I found with the resin over plastic, is my head seems to stay cooler when outside in the sun. My company switched to resin over plastic mid summer, so cost to me was free.


----------



## nap (Dec 26, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> Anybody else wear them. I bought one a year ago after being told they were lighter.
> 
> Their not really lighter but they look cool. Are there any other benefits to these type of hardhats?


they will resist a much greater impact that the plastic hats. 

There was a worker that had a pipe go through his plastic hat and then through his head and kill him. It was kicked from a platform about 60 feet above him. I suspect if he had one of the hats such as this, he would still be here. FRP is much stronger than simple plastic.

and to the stickers; I have been told by an OSHA inspector that only manufacturers stickers are legal. You also cannot write on them with a felt tip marker as the chemicals in the marker can damage the plastic.

How often are those rules enforced; that is the only job I have ever seen it.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Jeff000 said:


> What I want to know is where you got that clip for your pencil?
> 
> Thee best pencil clip I have ever used, Ive had it for about 6 years. Its a mc cable or single cable clip made by Caddy.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

480sparky said:


> It'll cost you a lot more if OSHA finds stickers on yours like that in the photo. :yes:


Most places I work at require you to go though their safety program. After completing it we have to were their sticker on our hardhats My question is who would pay for the fine? (of course never mind that I have a IBEW sticker and an American Flag on it as well) 

I work at alot of different places so my hardhat tends to look like the classifieds some times.


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

ive got the brown fiber hard hat it was about $75 my company gives us are first hard hat ther plastic junk , i refused to ware thers , all of the guys on our crew have these we put stickers on from every job , also safety stickers osha has been on some of our job sites and no one had a issue with the stickers just if you paint the hardhat not factory painted ones but homebru magic markers or any paint on these ,osha will ask you to replace it asap. they dont fined ya they just site ya in writing . and the project managers run around handing out hard hats all day , so we got 5 spare plastic hard hats in our gang box . oh ya osha doesnt like if ya hang your ear plugs on your hard hat they freak out !whats that ? the fiber metal ones are strongest thats what a iron worker told me , said they drop a steel ball from 15 foot on top at the factory who makes these it dont effect it ,then take same steel ball drop it on the plastic hard hat it dents .thats why iron workers ware these. best to ya take care :thumbsup:


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Adam12 said:


> Jeff000 said:
> 
> 
> > What I want to know is where you got that clip for your pencil?
> ...


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*Fibre-Metal by North*

I want to bring these into our inventory. I have a request in with my SafeWaze / AO Safety rep regarding any of these resin hard hats. Of course they have plenty of the high-density polyethelene (HDPE) hats, but I want these good ones. I found that North Safety Products USA makes the Fibre-Metal brand. They spec it as being 8X's tougher than the poly hats. If my AO Safety guy tells me they don't have 'em, I'm calling North. 


Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

Well, after a day of research I've found that the ONLY company that makes a REAL resin hard hat is MSA Co. (Mine Safety Appliances Company) Apparently they made the *first *resin hat and seem to be the only manufacturer that can continue to bring $70+ a pop. 

I will know more when the manufacturer rep gets back to me.

Chris


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

If you end up stocking these hard hats make sure you get the ones with the liner that has the knob type adjuster not the buckle type. Nobody likes the the buckle type adjuster.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

So, the ratcheting style with liner, not the regular throw on?

Chris


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> So, the ratcheting style with liner, not the regular throw on?
> 
> Chris


Ya, thats it.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Adam12 said:


> If you end up stocking these hard hats make sure you get the ones with the liner that has the knob type adjuster not the buckle type. Nobody likes the the buckle type adjuster.


You got that right. Any hard hat, for that matter. That knob is the kind to have. Get a haircut, wear a hoodie, or just get sweaty, and you need to take it a click one way or the other. Hard to do with the strap kind that take 5 minutes of fooling around. There's many days where I start out wearing my hard hat over a hooded sweatshirt to keep my ears warm, then by 10 o'clock or noon, I don't need the hood anymore. The knob adjuster is a real good thing to have.


----------



## Rong (Feb 23, 2008)

Aiken Colon said:


> So, the ratcheting style with liner, not the regular throw on?
> 
> Chris


I vote for thr ratcheting style!


----------



## nick (Feb 14, 2008)

I second that vote , twist is the way best to ya take care :thumbsup:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I have a cap style hat of that construction. Our safety said that I should not use it because it is only ratrd for 2200 volts and I work arounf 2400 and 13.2 KV on a regular basis.
Those hats of that material are only approved for mechanical trades.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I've had mine for about 3 years and love it. The hadr hat fits very well to my head where the others wouldn't fit that well. I'll never go back to the plastic hard hats.


----------



## Stan Mason (Oct 30, 2008)

Here is mine I love it and will never buy plastic I ave had it 4 years now and love it


----------

